
Hackers Could Take Control of Your Car. This Device Can Stop Them - stevekinney
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/car-hacker/
======
namnatulco
IPS for cars. Interesting, considering that most discussions I've had with
people working on automotive security point to the fact that it's basically
impossible to do due to the large amount of proprietary communication built on
top of CAN. Mainly by third party vendors that produce ECUs. Maybe this is
different for US cars, though...?

Also, the claim that attacks haven't been found in the wild is definitely
false -- though AFAIK, all of those have been focused on stealing cars, not
altering the control traffic (which is what this is about). There's plenty of
examples of these on YouTube, and car manufacturers have similar demos in-
house. Under strict NDAs, of course, which I think might be part of the
problem. Earlier today there was a post on HN about an attack on a Tesla car
-- I hope they'll show the industry a better way to deal with these issues.

